# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  نحنا الشرف الباذخ -- المريخ (2) VS كابوسكورب الانغولي (0) ***** برغم صعوبة المشوار حا نقد عين المستحيل

## الدسكو

*بسم الله و كفى والحمد لله الذي اعطى
ثم الصلاة على المصطفى

المريخ ضد كابوسكورب الانغولى
مباراة هي انتصار للذات
 تاكيدا لقوة الشكيمة 
عنوانها 

التحدي

التحدي و كفى

كل أجزائه لنا وطن إذ نباهي به نفتتن 
نتغنى بحسنه أبداً دونه لا يروقنا 
حسن حيث كنا حدت بنا ذكرٌ ملؤها
 الشوق كلنا فِدهُ
انا سوداني انا
انا المريخ
انا التاريخ






المكان
قلعةالعزة و الشموخ
استاد المريخ



الزمان 
السبت الموافق :


*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*هذه معركة المريخاب في الداخل و دعم من في الخارج.  افيدونا ماذا نفعل؟
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الله اكبر
حبيبنا الدسكو فتح البوست بأذن الله المريخ سوف يكتسح الانجولي
بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​بأذن الله المريخ منتصر 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*السبت اخضر
                        	*

----------


## ود الرياض

*انت يا الديسكو ان شاء الله يوم شكرك مايجي

انت احد القابضين على جمر القضية بحق وحقيقة لانك ابدا لاتنسى دورك الاساسي الا وهو التشجيع والمؤازرة لك مني اطنان التحايا
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*نقول متاهلين بازن بمجمل المبارتين النصر للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## alastaz

*الدسكوا يا اخوانا كراعواخضراء ان شاء اللهيقطعنا الظلط
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بالتوفيق باذن الواحد الاحد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الله اكبببببببببببببر
بشرة خير وفال حسن بفوز كبير 

*

----------


## اينرامو

*تمام .. الملعب مرجل يغلى كيوم عزام .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*نريدها اعلان بحق لقوة الشخصي
و كاريزما القيادة
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*سلام لكل مريخى الملاحظه :ان الحماس ليس كحماس مباراة عزام 
نامل من المنابر كافة العمل على زيادة القوة الدافعة للاعبين والجمهور
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## سوباوى

*(وما النصر إلا من عند الله) بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لمريخنا فخر البلد
                        	*

----------


## عادل حسبو

*ان شاء الله النصر حليفنا  بس كماننماعاوزين نتكل علي مباراه عزام عاوزنها اقوي واشد من الناحيه التشجيعيه ونترك الامور الفنيه والاداريه لناسا ونشتغل بي التعبئه للمباراه من الان واهم حاجه ياجماعه الاعلام والشعارات وياريت تشوفو مزمل اوفر ليكم الجرايد عشان ترهبو بيها المنافيس باشعالها انسيتم مباراه الترجي الجرايد جات بالدفارات عاوزين العبور اكون من الخرطوم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ماكَ هوين سهل قيادك 
سّيد نفسك مين أسيادك؟
 ديل أولادك وديل أمجادك
 ونيلك هيلك جري قدامك
 تحت اقدامك 


*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﺩﻱ ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺳﺎﻳﻘﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ
ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺑﺲ
ﺍﻥ ﻣﺎ ﺩﺧﻠﺘﻮﻫﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻮ 
ﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺑﻨﺪﺧﻠﻬﺎ
ﺣﻤﺎﺳﻨﺎ ﻓﻮﻕ
يا شعباً لهبك ثوريتك
 تلقى مرادك والفى نيتك
 وعمق احساسك بى حريتك 
يبقى ملامح فى ذريتك
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*ربنا يوفقنا ويدينا الفي مرادنا دايرنها ثلاثية باذن الله.
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*نتفائل بك يا ديسكو،،،
باذن الله لك البوستات الافريقية حتى الكاس
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم يا مالك الملك
ارزقنا نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*باذن الله منتصرين وبعدد وافر من الاهداف لكي تجعلنا نؤدي مباراة الاياب باعصاب هادئة
دايرين الدعم الجماهيري والموازرة تكون اكتر من مباراة عزام
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بإذن الله تعالى ستحسم المعركة من القلعة الحمراء
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻳﻠﺎ ﻧﺮﻛﺰ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺭﻗﻨﺎ احسن
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​مفى مقارنه بين المريخ وكابو ان شاء الله المريخ منتصر بس التلفزه مطلوبه 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﺯﻟﻲ ﺑﺪﺍ
ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺗﺮﺑﻄ ﺍﻟﺎﺣﺰﻣﻪ
ﻭﺗﻜﺮﺏ ﻗﺎﺷﻬﺎ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ
الشغلاﻧﻪ ﻣﺎ ﺳﺎﻫﻠﻪ

ﻫﻔﻮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺑﺘﻠﺤﻘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺝ
هووي
ﺍﻟﻨﻲ للنار
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*أنا المريخ...أنا التأريخ
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*لعاداك وين يطير
شقيا صادف نكير
شدلوا ليك في أم سبيب
كشفن ليك أمات وضيب
يالقاصدو ظنك ما بخيب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*لليلة استعدوا وركبو خيل الكر
وقدامهم عقيدا بالاغر دفر 
جنياتنا الاسود الليلة تنتر
يالباشا الغشيم قول لى جدادك كر



دا كلام صاح
:)
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً علي كابوسكورب
اللهم نسألك تجعل فرحتنا بنصرك فرحتين فرحة بالنصر الكبير وفرحة بالتأهل البكير
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*منتصربن باذن الله 
بالوقفة القوية وعزيمة الابطال وهدير المدرجات سيكون النصر حليفنا باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*عرش دود مراقد السارلي المو فشار
خايلة الملكه فوق مختار
 ********سيد الأبيض النهار
 سيد المهره والقرقار
 ايدك الما بتخون الجار
 ايدك ترجم الحفارلي المو فشار 
*******
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*عرش زى أبوك يا دود 
احسب لي تمانيه جدود
 ات فوق الرجال بالعود
ضربك جله مو بارود
********* 
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*(( اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى
وأنت المستعان وعليك التكلان
ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله العلى العظيم ))

. . . .

اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻠﺎﻣﻴﻪ
و ﺗﺮﺗﻴﺒﺎﺕ اﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻣﺎ ا ا ا ا ا ﻋﺎﺟﺒﺎﻧﻲ

ﻧﺼﺤﻰ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ

ﻧﻜﺘﺮ ﻣﻦ الجرﺍﻳﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻳﺮﻩ
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*فووووووووووووووووووووووق ..
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*وتااااااني فووووووووووووووووق ..
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*مريخنا فوووووووووووووووووووق ..
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻧﺒﺎﺻﺮﻩا ﺟﺎﻱ ﺟﺎﻱ
ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ الله نوﺻﻞ المجموعات
ﺷﻬﺮ سﺗﻪ ﻧﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻟﻠﺨﻄ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻔﻲ والامﺍﻣﻲ
ﻳبﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻊ رباعي

ﻳﺎ ﻣﺴﻬﻞ
ﺍﻗﻞ ﻣﻦ 24 ﺳﺎﻋﻪ تبقت
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الله اكبر الليله يوم الرجال منتصرين بأذن الله
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
الليله يوم الرجال
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*إلى الأمام يا زعيم
منتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻃﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺰ ضرب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﺗﻜﺮﺏ الوسط
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻋﺸﺮﻩ على ﺍﻟﻀﻬﺮ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻣﻴﻦ حمﺍﻧﺎ

ﺍﺑﻘﻮ ترس
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر ياااااا رب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصر المريخ ي رب نصر يسر الحاضرين ي الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## majdi

*اللهم انصر المريخ
يا اخوانا مافي صور لحالة الاستاد الآن
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*هذا البوست نافذتنا التي نطل بها علي قلعة الصمود..نرجو من الصفوة الكرام المتدافعين صوبها.. اثرائه بكل التفاصيل...من الان وحتي انطلاق اهازيج الفرح بالنصر المؤذر بإذن الله تعالي
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اها الكورة فيها كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الﻟﻬﻢ صلي ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻲ ﺍﻟﺎﻣﻴﻦ
ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺑﺎﺳﻤﻚ ﺍﻟﺎﻋﻆﻢ ﺍﺩﻋﻮﻙ
وﺍﻧﺖ ﻗﺮﻳﺐ ﻣﺠﻴﺐ ﺍﻟﺪﻋﺎﺀ
اسالك ﻧﺼﺮﺍ ﻋﺰﻳﺰﺍ تطمئن ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ
ﺛﻢ الصلاة ﻣن ﻗﺒﻞ ﻭﺑﻌﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ الامين
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ما يميز الانغولي السرعه
عليه الناس تكرب البطن صاح
نفس واحد
طالعين ونازلين
ما يفرزو المدافع من المهاجم
الهمه والنشاط
التركيز
تقفيل المساحات
سلم باصك من الرجل للرجل
اقرب لاعب تسلمه الباص
ما تتفلسف وتلعب الباص الطويل
اي هجمه ناس الارتكاز ينزلو ويستلمو
ناس 
اتقطعت نغطي ضهر الباكات
اي عكسيه ضدنا او لينا
الناس تكون في وضع متحرك
عشان تقفز لاعلى نقطه بارتياح
الليبروهات نشتت للاجناب
اطول اربعه في الملعب
في الركنيات حقتهم
يغطوهم اطول اربعه مننا

نركز على الشوت بره الخط
في المرتدات حقتهم
ما نخلي المساحه بيت اخر مدافع
والحارس بعيده

لعيبه الوسط يمرحلو اللعب
ننقل الهجمه لمربع الخصم باقصى سرعه
الاطراف يكملو اللاين ويدورو
فى راس سته 
وربك بسهل ان شاء الله
تفرحو 
:)
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باذن الله تعالى
قولو ياااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

باذن الله تعالى
قولو ياااااااااااااارب



ياااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*كسلاوي...بالله تحركاتك لحظة بلحظة..ويا ريت لو تتغدي وتاخد ليك غفوة كدة...تشحن شوية استعدادا للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*غفوة شنو يا ماجد البتشحن كسلاوي
الا يبيت في الشاحن يومين
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*مطلوب الصور من داخل الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*ان شاءالله منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*اهم شي الصور
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم اجعنا نتاهل يارب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم وفقهم لنصر كبير يسهل مهمة مبارات الرد
اللهم اسعد الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## رضا الدين على عثمان

*يعنى معقول ولا واحد ما جاء الاستاد
                        	*

----------


## اسحاق عبد الجليل عبدون

*كسﻻوي نريد اﻻطمئنان من الحشد ....... الصور يارب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*اهم شى شوفوا لينا رابط إذاعة ما يقطع
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*نقعد كل مباراة كدا نترجي في الناس في الاستاد
وين كسلاوي نام ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## هاشم محمد السيد

*في انتظار اخباركم الحلوة
                        	*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*رابـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط  الاذاعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــة يا صـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفـــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*حاهزين جاهزين لضرب كل من يقابلنا ان شاء الله 
منصورين ومنتصرين
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*ان شاء الله منتصرين بنتيجة مريحة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*باذن الله كابو طالق بالتلاته
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*(( اللهم لك الحمد وإليك المشتكى وأنت المستعان
وعليك التكلان ولاحول ولاقوة إلابالله العلى العظيم )) . . .
اللهم نصرك اللهم نصرك اللهم نصر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*
*

----------


## علي حران

*اللهم انصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزراً
                        	*

----------


## عمر العمر

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*دعواتكم ياشباااااااااااااب بالنصر المؤزر . . .
                        	*

----------


## 轻涨乔乔挹

*
*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*ﻳﺎ 嫦嫦
                        	*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺻﻞ ﺷﻨﻮ
ﻭﺻﻠﻨﺎ ﻭﻳﻦ
ﻭﺍﻟﺎﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﺎﺷﻪ ﻛﻴﻒ
阙ﻭﻟﻪ ﻟﺤﺪﻱ ﻫﺴﻪ
ﻟﺎ ﺧﺒﺮ 
ﻟﺎ 真彦
                        	*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻧﺎﻳﻤﻪ ﻧﻮﻡ 韵硐
                        	*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*


ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ 清壬 ﺍﻟﺎﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩ ﻟﻨﻠﻘﻲ ﺍﻟ授ﻠﻴﻤﺎﺕ
                        	*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*

ﺍﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺩ ﻳﺮﺍﺑﻄ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ 忧蜕 ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﻪ
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*

ﻧﺤﻮ 轻怯是
瘦瞧
ﺗﺤﻔﺬ
ﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﻩ ﺑﻨﺼﺮ ﻣﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻟﻖ 轻谝硪
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## 轻嫌哝

*

ﺩﺧﻠﻮﻫﺎ ﻭﺻﻘﻴﺮﻫﺎ 颓
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## sonstar

*تمام مدونا وبردو قلبنا بالصور من داخل الاستاد الله يبرد قلبكم ويمدكم بالعافية
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*التشكيلة ياشباب 

باقي ساعة طمنونا
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الكورة متلفزة-- خدوها   منى  ليكم ولا تحدثوا  المنتديات قبل الثامنه مساء
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الﻛﻮﺭﻩ ﺩﻱ ﻣﺎ ﺳﺎﻟﻪ
ﺍﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﻨﺘﺼﺮ
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*التوفيق انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

غفوة شنو يا ماجد البتشحن كسلاوي
الا يبيت في الشاحن يومين



هههههههههههههههه....يومين عدييييييييييييييل كدة؟
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*التحية  والتقدير  لجماهير  المريخ العظيمة
التى  أكدت  علو  كعبها  فى  دخول  المباريات
كأعلى  دخل فى السودان
الان  الجماهير  تزحف  بكثافة  الى  استاد  المريخ
ألالاف الجماهير  خارج  الاستاد  وفى  الصفوف





*

----------


## kampbell

*التشكيله 
جمال 
ضفر / امير / علاء / مصعب
جابسون  
كوفي / ايمين / عجب 
وانغا / بكري
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*ﺛﺒﺘﻨﺎ ﻳا الله
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك المؤذر
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الان  نزحف  للاستاد  ربع ساعة جوة الجك
كن معنا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qb-...ature=youtu.be
المطار وينو والكاس وينو



*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*يارب 
اللهم انصر المريخ 
اللهم اجعل النصر حليف المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*الان  نزحف  للاستاد  ربع ساعة جوة الجك
كن معنا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qb-...ature=youtu.be
المطار وينو والكاس وينو



*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ما قولتو لينا الكورة فيها كم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة kampbell
					







ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺨﺰﻟﻬﻢ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﻫﻢ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ثبتﻫﻢ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻓﺮﺣﻬﻢ
ﻳﺎﺭﺏ اهلهم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم يا الله انصر الزعيم ووفق المهاجمين في استثمار الفرص لترجمتها لاهداف تساعدنا على العبور للمرحله القادمه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الحارث

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بتوفيق من الله سبحانه وتعالى لمهاجمي المريخ سيحرزوا اكثر من ثلاثة أهداف


*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم نسالك النصر والفوز 
باذن الله فائزين 5/0
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تم دمج الموضوعين حتى لا يتششت الناس
ونحن عارفين كركبة الركب واصلة حدها
*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*يارب 
 اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*رابط  الإذاعة يا شباب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

رابط  الإذاعة يا شباب



22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222  22
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بالصور..الجمهور يحتشد لمساندة لاعبي المريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 احتشدت اعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ داخل قلعة النادي بام درمان و ذلك لمساندة اللاعبين في مباراة اليوم ضد كابو سكورب في ابطال افريقيا
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*اي نتيجة شرطا الا نستقبل هدف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً ورد هذه الجماهير فرحة سعيدة
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*يااااااااااااااااارب هدف يريح الاعصاب
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب النصر للزعيم يا الله تفرحنا اليوم بفوز باهر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الاذااااااعة،،،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بدوي الشريف
					

اي نتيجة شرطا الا نستقبل هدف



2222222222222222222222
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الله أكبر
*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*يارب نصرك المؤزر ألحقونا بالإزاعة
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الله العنكم ياناس الفيس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الحاصل شنو يا بدوى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ولا يهمك يا حبيب الهدف قادم بإذن الله
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الخبر ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مافى إذاعة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب نصرك وسترك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ورونا الحاصل
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الله اكبر والرفعة للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*يارب النصر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا جماعة دى حالة دى؟
نحن فى زحل
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الكوره فى الرياضيه اف ام 100
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*قووووووووووووووووووون ضفر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون 
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*قووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونننننننننننن  نننننننننن
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ضفر يحرز الهدف الأول للمريخ
*

----------


## ezoo2t

*رابط يا شباب للاذاعه ، وبدت ولا لسه ؟ الناس الفي الاستاد الحقونا بالاخبار الله يرضي عليكم دنيا وآخره
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*قوووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الله اكبر ضفر جاب قوووووووووووووون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يارب الثلاثيه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ان شاء الله التانى فى الدرب
*

----------


## عباس عطية

*مبروووووووك هدف للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ezoo2t

*اللهم لك الحمد ولك الشكر كما ينبقي لكريم وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ان شاء الله ثلاثية ..ضفر تسلم البطن الجابتك
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*الله اكبر.....الله اكبر.....الله اكبر...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*18 دقيقه ونحن نتقدم بهدف ضفر يارب المزيد
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*دي حالة دي يا جماعة؟
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

الحاصل شنو يا بدوى



واحد  شكلو بلعب بي اعصابنا في الفيس يا دكتور والحمدلله رد ضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*ياااااااااااااارب رابط
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله الحمد لله وعقبال الثاني والثالث يارب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ايمن سعيد لعب الكورة عاليه والحارس مسك الكورة وفلتت من يده ووجدت ضفر فى المتاعبه
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*http://www.sportakhbar.com/sudan-sport-news/117747.html
شوفو الرابط ده،
واستمتعوا بالإذاعة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حتى الدقيقة 20 4 ركنيات وهدف لضفر فى الدقيقة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*http://mixlr.com/gassomasudan/

رابط الاذاعة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانغا يخرج مصاب للعلاج
*

----------


## لعوتة

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 46 (46 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)
لعوتة,Abu - Khalid,مامون,ماجد احمد,أبو ريم,محمد النور,ali sirag,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,الصادق هبانى,الصادق عبد الوهاب,ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,احمد البدوي حائل,احمد الحلفاوى,اسماعيل,باجيو,بدوي الشريف,بكرى النورمحمدخير,ezoo2t,hafezZAREEF,جلال الزبير,خالد محمد الحسن علي,حسن بدري,kampbell,kramahmad,majdi,najma,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,صخر,كاتنقا,sharif74,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي سنجة,عاطف الشيخ,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,yassirali66,فخرى حسن,ود البقعة



*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الان وانغا الى خارج الملعب للعلاج
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*22 دقيقة،
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*

 
يا رب مثنى وثلاث ورباع 



*

----------


## أبو ريم

*www.mixlr.com/gassomasudan 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الهواء عكس المريخ،
ومتقدمين،
يا رب لك الحمد
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الانجولي يضغط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا رب نصرك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حتى الدقيقة 20 هدف لضفر فى الدقيقة 15 واربعة ركنيات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فريق خطير
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم ثبت اقدام لاعبي المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم انصر المريخ


*

----------


## sonstar

*المريخ ضاغط جانبية مريخية
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*الفريق ده بهاجم،
ودى حاجة كويسة،
يجب استغلال المساحات
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يااااا رب نصر عريض لمريخ السودان
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بطاقة صفراء للاعب من كابو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضغط مريخى 
يارب مزيد من الاهداف 25 دقيقه 
والنتيجه مالزال المريخ متقدم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا الله حقق لنا املنا بالتاهل من هذه المبارات باهداف مريحه لمبارات الرد
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ربنا يستر المريخ مضغوط شديد والحكم برضو عاصر
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بكرى التسلل كتيييير
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*كثرة وقوع لامهاجمي المريخ في مصيدة التسلل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* اللهم انصر المريخ

 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يجب ان يهدي المريخ اللعب ولا يجاريهم 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٢٧دقيقة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*بكري تسلل...بكري تسلل
كرهتنا ياخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كاب اسكورب يعتمد على التسلل 
يارب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
ياااالله يااارحمن ياااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*تسلل كتيييير
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اقل من تلاتة اهداف لا تكفي للتأهل 
الفريق ده خطير
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*دفاع الخصم يعتم علي مصيدة التسلل
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الصبر ياريت عبدو جابر يلعب
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ان شاء الله يدقسوا بمصيدة التسلل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فريق خطير بجد 
يلعب وكانه يلعب على ارضه 
يارب المزيد من الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​المهم دفاع المريخ يكون فى الموعد
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
ياااالله يااارحمن ياااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
*

----------


## مغربي

*النصر ي رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يجب التركيز من جانب المهاااجين والمؤازرة من لاعبى الوسط
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يااااارب ثلاثية
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
ياااالله يااارحمن ياااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*يا رب خمسة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الحكم سيىْ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يا ناصر يا معين
*

----------


## مغربي

*وين سرعت بكري مفروض يضرب بيها التسلل
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*٣٥دقيقة
 والمريخ يتقدم بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ياااااااااااااااااااا رب،
نصرا كبيرا،،،
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*35 دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 54 (54 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

yassirali66,مامون,أبو ريم,أبو علي,محمد النور,محمد على عبد الهادى,ali sirag,مريخابي و افتخر,مريخابى واعتز+,مريخي للابد,مروان احمد,مغربي,لعوتة,ayman akoud,badri,امجد مريخ,الصاااااقعة,انور عبدون,ابراهيم,ابو البنات,ابوجالا,ايمن كرار,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,استرلينى,باجيو,ezoo2t,ezzeo,hamada7777,جلال الزبير,خال عمر,خالد إبراهيم,حسن بدري,يوسف محمد,kampbell,majdi,mohamedalmoder,MOHAMMED_MS128,سلفاب عمر,زياد-ودالفضل,osman ahmed,سوباوى,red_yellow,كاكاو,sonstar,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي حران,عمر العمر,عاطف الشيخ,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة+,عبد اللطيف ودبلال,ود البقعة,ود عثمان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله تكرمنا بهدفين سريعين
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*انخفض الاداء قليلا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​فريق منظم ياريت المدرب يدخل عبدو جابر 
*

----------


## مغربي

*النصر المؤزر ي رب نصر يريحنا ي الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*39 دقيقه والنتيجه تقدم المريخ بهدف
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*يجب التركيز من لاعبى الوسط 
والضغط على حامل الكورة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​دعواتكم يا ارحم الرحميب ارحمنا بكرى يضيع انفراد
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بكرى يضيع الهدف الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كاد بكري أن يحرز الهدف الثاني
*

----------


## MOHAMMED_MS128

*يا مهون هون وانصر المريخ برباعية بيضاء
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله سدد رميات لعيبة المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*43 دقيقه والمريخ متقدم بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا رب هدف تاني قبل نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*باذن الله منتصرين،،،والحمد لله المريخ يمتلك زمام المبادرة
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​الحكم مطلع عين المريخ
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*دقيقة واحدة وقت بدل مبدد
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*الحكم دا قصتوا شنو؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انتهاء الشوط الاول بتقدم المريخ بهدف ضفر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية الشوط الأول بتقدم المريخ بهدف
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ليبى حاقد الزول دا برطوش ولا شنو
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*2/0 وتبقى اتعشت بشرط الشباك تطلع نضيفه 
هناك بنقدر نكاتلم ونجيب لينا فيهم قوووون
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مريخنا العظيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مستوى جيد للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ان شاء الله الريخ منتصر 
*

----------


## علي حران

*عندي إحساس كبير إنها 3/0 لصالح المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*رمضان عجب واحمد ضفر لاعبين بالمقلوب
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي حران
					

عندي إحساس كبير إنها 3/0 لصالح المريخ



يااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فريق منظم وخطير يلعب كرة قدم حقيقيه بتوازن وخبره كبيره 
اتمنى ان نحرز المزيد من الاهداف حتى نلعب مبارة الرد باعصاب هادئه
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*بكرى يبطل انانية،
ونفوز باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*اتمنى ان نسمع تحليل عن اداء المريخ ومدى سيطرته على المباراة،،،
هناك اشادة من الازاعة بجمهور المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اكرا وعبدو جابر مطلوبين بشده لانعاش الهجوم 
صناعة اللعب غائبه تماما
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*عصر حجرى للتلفزة،
لكن لو نحصل دور الثمانية 
راضيييييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بداية الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله شوط ثاني مريخي نحرز فيه هدفين
*

----------


## سوباوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*بسم الله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شوفو عدم التلفزه وصلنا الى وين سماع الكوره بالرادى الضغط يرتفع وينخفض والمذيع اخير اكان ضربوه فى خشموا يكورك والكوره فى خط الوسط ياااااااااااااااااااارب انصر المريخ بى عدد كبير من الاهداف
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله المريخ سوف يحرز الهدف التاني مع بداية الشوط اتاني
قولوا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*راجى يجرى الاحماء تمهيدا للمشاركه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهواء الآن في صالح المريخ بإذن الأهداف آتية
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*راجى بسخن
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*قووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*كووووووووووووووووووووووووووفى
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​كوففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف  فففففففففففى

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووون تاني كوفي 
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*قووووووووووووون الهدف الثاني
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*المزيع سوطو انقرش
القون من بكرى المدينة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بداية الشوط الثانى وقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون من العقرب
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييوىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
*

----------


## علي حران

*قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووون
كوفي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*قوووووووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*مصعب يا مصعب الله عليك
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*من مصعب لبكري لكوفي
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوفي يحرز الهدف الثاني للمريخ من تمريرة مصعب عمر المنفرد
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*القون من كوفى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الفريق الانجولى يمكن ان يستقبل الاهداف فى اى لحظه لان مصيدة التسلل
يمكن ان تكسر فى اى لحظه 
مصعب عمر صاحب الهدف الحقيقى
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*يارب الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بكرى يضيع الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

بأذن الله المريخ سوف يحرز الهدف التاني مع بداية الشوط اتاني
قولوا يا رب



الحمد لله والشكر لله
كما توقعت
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*نتمنى الحذر الدفاعي
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الهدف الثانى فلى الدقيقة الثالثة عكسية من مصعب وكوفى فى سقف المرمى محرزا الهدف الثانى ... فى الدقيقة 5 بكرى يضيع هدف مؤكد من انفراد كامل
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*اللهم لك الحمد والشكر يا الله
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله اكبر الله اكبر يارب نصرك يالله عقبال التالت والرابع
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*بأذن الله التالت والرابع في السكة
عندي احساس اليوم يوم الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*يا الله نصرك 
بعدد وافر من الاهداف
بدون ولوج مرمانا هدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تهديفه قويه لوانغا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب تأمين الدفاع مع اندفاع هجوم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصـــــــــــــــــــــــرك المؤزر ياااااالله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وانغا يضيع اضمن فرصه
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​المدينه لما تنتهى الكوره ح يضيع فى الاهداف
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*الان دوركم يا زلزال الملاعب
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله
اللهم زد وبارك
طمعانين فيك كرمك يا الله
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يجب تعزيز الهجوم بعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا ناصر نحن في رجاك وفي حواك
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*زلزلا الملاعب والله يا ود البقعه ما مقصر،،،
المزيع من قبيل يثنى عليه
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يااارب قون مع الركنيه دي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ركنيه خامسه مريخيه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*من المهم جداً منع الهجوم الكابوسكوربي من الوصول لمرمانا
*

----------


## مغربي

*المزيد من الاهداف ي الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*15 دقيقه والمريخ متقدم بهدفى ضفر وكوفى
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*
اسف جدا
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*يارب التالت عشان نرتاح في مباراة الرد
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*انشاء الله دخول عبده جابر و اوكرا  لانهاء المباراه هنا في السودان ونمشي زياره هناك
*

----------


## أبو ريم

*دخوال اكرا سيكون له دور كبير فى زيادة الاهداف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وانغا فى قمة نحسه اتمنى ان يغير بعبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

الهلال وبس



ما فهمنا حاجة اخونا عاطف
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اختلف معكم في دخول جابر واوكورا

الثنائي لا يجيد قطع الكرة

واي لاعب في المريخ يمكن ان يسجل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

الهلال وبس





ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ دا
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*راجي يستعد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*راجي يستعد للدخول
*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

الهلال وبس



دا شنو دا
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

ﺩﺍ ﺷﻨﻮ دا




ﻭﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺭﻭﻥ ﺩﻳﺎﺏ و ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻌﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻠﻴﻔﻪ
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*راجي لا !!!  دايرين لاعب يقطع كورة من الوسط
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خروج ضفر ودخول راجي عبد العاطي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*خروج ضفر ودخول راجى عبد العاطى
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*راجي بديل لي ضفر .. كلنا ثقة في تغيراتك يا غرزته
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*وين عبدو جابر
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اللهم نصرك ياااااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*التركيز مطلوب خاااااصه المدافعين
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*
ماذا تقصد بهذه التفاهة و هذه النتانة ........ أين الادارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ezzeo
					


ماذا تقصد بهذه التفاهة و هذه النتانة ........ أين الادارة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




طولوا بالكم عاطف دي حراكتو  ...
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*بكرى يضيع الهدف الثالث
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصرنا نصر مؤزر يحكي عبر التاريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*25 دقيقه والنتيجه تقد مريخى بهدفى ضفر وكوفى
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

الهلال وبس



الحاااااااااااصل شنو ياااااخوى عااااااااااااطف
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اكرا مطلوب
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*معليش يا جماعه والله العظيم دا واخوى هلالابى استغل غيابى وكتب هذا اكرر اسفى
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ركنيه مريخيه يارب هدف
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ما فى مشكلة يا عاطف
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*ركلة جزاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة كم ياااااااااااااخوانا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الله اكبر ضربة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

معليش يا جماعه والله العظيم دا واخوى هلالابى استغل غيابى وكتب هذا اكرر اسفى



انا توقعت ذلك
معليش ولا يهمك
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*ركلة جزاء للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*ضربة جزااء
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ركلة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ركلة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الله اكبر
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​معليش يا جماعه الحصل دا سوء تفاهم اكرر اسفى والله الحصل دا من غير قصد
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ركلة جزاء
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*وانغا ياااااارب
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*لا أشك في مريخية أخونا عاطف و لكنه قد يقصد مداعبة لم نفهمها . و مافي شك سيوضح لكم ذك .
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*استغفر الله 
*

----------


## لعوتة

*معقوووووولة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ضاعت ضربة الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*ضاعت،،
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وانغا يضيع ضربة الجزاء
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

معليش يا جماعه والله العظيم دا واخوى هلالابى استغل غيابى وكتب هذا اكرر اسفى



لا عليك يااااااااااااحبيب . .
انا والله اتوقعت حاجة بالشكل دا
                        	*

----------


## علي حران

*تضيع ضربة الجزاء ولكن الهدف الثالث في الطريق
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يا جماعة حكايتنا شنو مع ضربات الجزاء
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*دخل المباراة 489 الف جنية
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الركنيات وضربات الجزاء!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*دخل المباراة 489 الف جنيه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*دخل المباراه 489 مليون رهيب يامريخ 
من غيرنا
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​ان شاء الله التالت جاى 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الكورة متلفزة علي النيل الأزرق بعد المباراة
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عبدو جابر بديل لوانغا
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي حران
					

تضيع ضربة الجزاء ولكن الهدف الثالث في الطريق



يااااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*عقدة ضربات الجزاء بقت موضه 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*التماااااااااااااااااااااااسك والتركيز ياااااااااااشباب 
خيرها فى غيرها  . . .  . .
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*حرام والله ياوانغا حرام
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​حمد لله الف على دخول عبدو جابر
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اضاعة ضربات الجزاء لازم تعالج
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*الجمهور لفته بارعة تحي وانغا عند خروجه من الملعب وانغا وانغا وانغا 
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*الحمد لله يارب التالت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله سنعوض ضربة وانغا بهدفين
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 63 (63 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,Abdelrahman Abdelmageed+,Abu - Khalid,مامون,أبو ريم,alajabalajeeb,alreesha,مريخابى واعتز,مريخي للابد,لعوتة,النزير,الحارث,الدسكو,الصاااااقعة,السر سيداحمد,انور عبدون,ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم,ابو البنات,ابو دعاء,ابواسراء,ابوسامى,احمد محمد عوض,اسماعيل,dr.abdelgalil,باجيو,بيبو شريف,بدوي الشريف,بشارة,ezzeo,farandakas,د.ابوبكر,خال عمر,حسن بدري,يوسف محمد,Jamal Balal,jdeveloper,Jimmy_Doe,Kamal Satti,kramahmad,majdi,moamen,Mohamed Eisa,MOHAMMED_MS128,mosa2000,رضا الدين على عثمان,شمس العمدة,سلفاب عمر,زين العابدين عبدالله,صخر,osman ahmed,كاكاو,Shamsan,كروبين,علاء الدين حمزة,عمار فرحان,علي ابراهيم الجنيد,علي حران,عمر العمر,عاطف الشيخ,عباس عطية,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالسلام محمد,ود البقعة
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
*

----------


## بيبو شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

اضاعة ضربات الجزاء لازم تعالج



نفسيا تاني اي لاعب حايضيع ضربة الجزاء لو لم يتم معالجة المشكله النفسيه 

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## لعوتة

*المذيع لم تكون الهجمة لصالح المريخ يقول خطيرة ؟

يخطخط نوايطك يا رشاشة
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يارب التالت
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ماف زول بعرف يشوت ضربت جزاء اصلو
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
يااااااالله يااااارحمن ياااااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــرك المؤزر
هدف ثاااالث يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يارب التالت والرابع يالله يالله التالت والرابع يالله
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لعوتة
					

المذيع لم تكون الهجمة لصالح المريخ يقول خطيرة ؟

يخطخط نوايطك يا رشاشة



ملاحظتك في محلها
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*احمد الباشا بديلا لايمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ايمن سعيد تقريبا لياقته كملت
احمد الباشا على الخط
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*يلاااااااااااااا يا اش عود لي ايامك
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ي رب تلاته واربعه
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*اقتلوا الزمن كدي كفاية !!!

الباقي هناااااااااااااك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
يااااااالله يااااارحمن ياااااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــرك المؤزر
هدف ثاااالث يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
ياااااالله
ياااارحمن
ياااارحيم
نصــــرك 

*

----------


## أبو ريم

*ماتفرطو فى الدفاع،،،
2/0 مابطاله
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*أيمن سعيد المفروض يلعب ضربة الجزاء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*أحمد الباشا بديلاً لأيمن سعيد
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*نعم عدم دخول هدف اهم من احراز هدف
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الدفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااع
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بإذن الله الثالث قادم
*

----------


## محمد النور

*يارب تكرمنا بالفوز الكبير
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نرغب فى هدف ثاااالث يريح الاعصااااب
الجماعة ديل صعبين شديد ( ناس اسااااليب )
تحكيم وتنجيم ولف ودوران
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*بكرى الله يهديك،،،
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*المذيع بتاع 104 رشاشة متعصب
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*بكري يضيع هدف مؤكد للمريخ
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
يااااااالله يااااارحمن ياااااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــرك المؤزر
هدف ثاااالث يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
*

----------


## لعوتة

*بكري اكتر لاعب ما اناني في السودان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رمضان يضيع هدف هو الآخر
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*الدقيقة كم ياااااااااااااااخوانا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## mub25

*المذيع يقول يطالب بركلة جزاء 
قرب يقول ضربة جزاء غير محتسبة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*الدقيقة 44
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اوكرا وين  . . ؟
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مذيع هلالابي بدون أدنى شك يا جماعة
*

----------


## محمد النور

*حافظوا على الشباك نظيفه يا ابطال
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*مافى خبر من بث المباراة اليوم؟
*

----------


## لعوتة

*اوكرا لمباراة الرد هو وعبدو جابر

انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*بسم الله   الذى   ﻻيضر  مع   اسمه شى  فى الارض  وﻻ فى السماء  وهو  السميع العليم   
اللهم  انصر  المريخ   نصرا   مؤزرا    وثبت    اقدام  نجومه  وسدد  رميهم   وانصرهم . . .
يااااااالله يااااارحمن ياااااارحيم نصــــــــــــــــرك المؤزر
هدف ثاااالث يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالله
يااااارب العاااااااااالمين

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*4 دقائق وقت بدل مبدد
*

----------


## لعوتة

*النيل الازرق الساعة 11 انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## أبو ريم

*شكرا يا لعوته على الاخبار الحلوة
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*موقع كووورة اتهكر ولا شنو؟

شوفو لينا كورة الترجي
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب تالت
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

* الف مبروك لفخر البلد
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مبرووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المبراه بفوز مريخى مستحق بهدفى ضفر وكوفى 
الف مبروك ياصفوه 
وعقبال الفرحه الكبرى بالتأهل
                        	*

----------


## لعوتة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أبو ريم
					

شكرا يا لعوته على الاخبار الحلوة




*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك ما بطالة
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## علي حران

*المذيع يزغل لما تضيع الكورة من كابوسكورب
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله علي ما اراد الله .. فوز ما بطال ونتيجة 2_0 افضل من 3_1
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الشاعر المريخي محمد جيب الله كدكي 

مريخ الطرب
http://cdn.top4top.net/d_84de9a29b30.mp3
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الف مبروووووك
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*ياجماعه مع غاريزيتو ماتخافوا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هدفين 
ونصف مليار دخل المباره 
دقر ياعين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*الاهم شباكنا طلعت نظيفة
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*الترجي لاعب بكرة
                        	*

----------


## بدوي الشريف

*يستطيع المريخ العودة بانتصار اخر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الف مبروك ياصفوه 
وعقبال الفرحه الكبرى
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك وعقبال التاهل ان شاء الله
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*ألف مبروك وعقبال التأهل بعد ثلاثة أسابيع من لواندا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبرووووووووووووووك وعقبال التأهل انشاااااءالله
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*​مبرووووووووووووك ومعليش
*

----------


## مغربي

*الف مبرووووك ي صفوه وتقبال التاهل ي رب
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

​مبرووووووووووووك ومعليش



تكرم يااااااااااااااااااكريم . . .
الف مبرووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*بس لو جاء التالت كان ريحنا كيف (( أعوذ بالله من لو ))
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*مبرووووووك والحمد لله.
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*الحمد لله 
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*الحمد لله علي ما اراد الله .. نتيجه كويسه وافضل من 3-1 .. غرزته يا استاد ..ويا بكري اظبط البلكات واهداء .. محسن سيد قال نحن حددنا مصعب وايمن سعيد وكوفي لي تسديد ضربات الجزاء لكن وانقا فاجئنا لمن شال الكوره ..اصحي يا محسن
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحمد لله حمدا يوافي نعمه 
اللهم وفقنا في مباراة الرد للتاهل
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*منصور يا زعيم  منصور يا فخر السودان
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*الف مبروووووك
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اهدار ضربات الجزاء عيب تدريبى 
الفرق الكبيره تعمل حساب ضربات الجزاء قبل ان تتحصل عليها 
اتمنى الا نندم على ضياعها فى مبارة الرد
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الحمد لله على الانتصار و عدم ولوج هدف فى مرمانا ............
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*الحمد لله رب العالمين
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

اهدار ضربات الجزاء عيب تدريبى 
الفرق الكبيره تعمل حساب ضربات الجزاء قبل ان تتحصل عليها 
اتمنى الا نندم على ضياعها فى مبارة الرد



كما ندمنا على ضربة باسكال
*

----------


## golden

*الله يستر من حكاية ضياع الفرص السهلة وركلات الجزاء افريقيا . كنا نتمنى نتيجة اكبر خصوصا امام فرق انغولا صاحبة الالاعيب مع الحكام .
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*انتركلوب غلبنا هنا 2/0 مشى هناك جاب قون والحكم اداهو ضربة جزاء عادل النتيجة وخرجنا بضربات الجزاء رغم وجود الحضرى وموسى الزومة اعادوا ليهو الضربة مرتين ضيعها
*

----------

